# Our silver girl



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is some Pics of our silver Libby and some Reds just being silly ....


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely dogs you have


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you they are so silly arent they . We were out in the afternoon later in the day not the best time to take photos But we were having so much fun !


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i love to watch poodles play they are so funny with there antics.... i cant wait till one day i can get todd a little poodle friend well i say little i would like a white or sable standard


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE seeing poodles play together! They're magic!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They really are so expressive and love to make you laugh !


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

How fun! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I LOVE seeing poodles play together! They're magic!


Thats a great way to explain it. You have such good looking spoos. 

I think the poodle huddle is a perfect shot! At any minute they put their paws in the middle and raise them to the sky~~ To cute.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Olie said:


> Thats a great way to explain it. You have such good looking spoos.
> 
> I think the poodle huddle is a perfect shot! At any minute they put their paws in the middle and raise them to the sky~~ To cute.


Thanks Everyone they do love to play ! I agree about the huddle HA HA I had not really thought about that one ..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thanks Everyone they do love to play ! I agree about the huddle HA HA I had not really thought about that one ..


Thats a money shot right around Superbowl


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

very cute! i love the color of your silver girl!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely dogs! Love the colors, the silver and the reds.  My fav shots are the third one and the "huddle" one.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Very pretty dogs! love them all. I agree with jester's mom the "huddle" one.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much .


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> very cute! i love the color of your silver girl!


Thanks so much She is a doll. She cut her leg as a baby and Quckly ended her show career, She is stunning with very correct reach and drive. GREAT coat and a wonderful quick mind .. I do love the silvers....


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I love the third one! I love flying spoos, it's so fun to watch too!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya me too


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So much fun!! Love the second one and the huddle is adorable!!_


----------

